# To øl contract brewery Denmark, dangerously close to stupid...



## controversy13 (24/8/18)

This brewery is doing stuff!

I have been drinking a couple of these fruit IPA’s recently and I can’t believe the amount of flavour they pack into the can!

Does anyone have a recipe similar that maybe adds fruit to it?, a grain bill, hop additions or any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## koshari (25/8/18)

Is it similar to brewdogs elvis juice?


----------



## controversy13 (25/8/18)

koshari said:


> Is it similar to brewdogs elvis juice?



Haven’t had that one but I would expect these to be much thicker with more intense flavours. The dangerously close to stupid amount of peach is 9.3% so they are really big beers.


----------

